# Wiha and Knipex



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge



Well duh, the answer to that is obvious - Chevy!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

knipex side cutters are no better than klein IMO


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

Knipex is better than WIHA and way better than anything from Klein.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge


 
Exactly, too each his own.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

fnfs2000 said:


> Knipex is better than WIHA and way better than anything from Klein.


Ok seriously, which online retailer do you work for/with? CTB.com I bet.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'n not in retail, or service or anything that contacts the public. They stick me away in utility rooms and rooftop electrical rooms to keep me from scaring the public.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

fnfs2000 said:


> Knipex is better than WIHA and way better than anything from Klein.



And the record plays on.


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

9 in. linesmans (Klein) and 8 in. ***** (klein). those are pretty solid sizes i think. i assumed ***** are diagonal pliers? i've been an apprentice for a couple years and ive never heard "*****" and i have never had any wiha or knipex pliers but i will try them sometime for sure.

paul.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Exactly, too each his own.


im a ford man myself. i drive an F250 crew cab


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> im a ford man myself. i drive an F250 crew cab



For your personal vehicle? A crew cab? Only roofing companies and Amtrak drive crew cabs. :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> For your personal vehicle? A crew cab? Only roofing companies and Amtrak drive crew cabs. :laughing:


it was a good deal  it holds my tools in the back pretty well


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulcanada said:


> 9 in. linesmans (Klein) and 8 in. ***** (klein). those are pretty solid sizes i think. i assumed ***** are diagonal pliers? i've been an apprentice for a couple years and ive never heard "*****" and i have never had any wiha or knipex pliers but i will try them sometime for sure.
> 
> paul.


 
*****: diagonal cutters, women that look at women just like a guy would

I figure they were talking about pliers


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> it was a good deal  it holds my tools in the back pretty well



Good deal or not, driving a crew cab for a personal vehicle is like having a tractor trailer for a personal vehicle. :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Good deal or not, driving a crew cab for a personal vehicle is like having a tractor trailer for a personal vehicle. :blink:


Then you would probably find me to be "excessive":thumbsup:

Here is what I drive, I also have a '75 chevy pickup truck.











~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Shoot, my next truck will be a crew cab, no doubt. If you've got a family it's the way to go.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a company called Alton (in TX, I think) that has been customizing crew cab trucks into 6 and 8 door trucks for about 30 years now. I only know this because I needed a newdoor for an F-series truck and was told by the body guy that Alton had them all bought up and I had to buy one from them.


----------



## fnfs2000 (Jan 31, 2009)

where are you from? Everyone drives crewcab diesels, excursions and suburbans up here.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Isnt arkansas "down" here? :whistling2:

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Good deal or not, driving a crew cab for a personal vehicle is like having a tractor trailer for a personal vehicle. :blink:


Noting all the variations of 4 door trucks and SUV's on the road, you really need to get out more my friend if your going to compare a pick up to a tractor trailer. If you look real hard you might come across a family in a GMC Kodiak or something similar.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is my crew cab, Dodge Dakota 4.7 V8, it has power, a good turning radius, and gets good gas mileage. I rather have more room in the cab then in the bed, so the 5'4" bed does not bother me. And also a pic of my Cherokee I use for off roading.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

The Cherokee looks like a blast. I would love to have a rock crawler.

JJ


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electro916 said:


> Here is my crew cab, Dodge Dakota 4.7 V8, it has power, a good turning radius, and gets good gas mileage. I rather have more room in the cab then in the bed, so the 5'4" bed does not bother me. And also a pic of my Cherokee I use for off roading.


 
Nice pick up, doesn't look like a tractor trailer to me, it looks a lot shorter than the F350 EXT I drive daily.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Nice pick up, doesn't look like a tractor trailer to me, it looks a lot shorter than the F350 EXT I drive daily.


only downside to trucks is the gas price. but its not that bad i suppose.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, you guys win. I lose. :notworthy:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Isnt arkansas "down" here? :whistling2:
> 
> ~Matt


It's up there from where I'm at


----------

